# 93922 is this the right CPT code



## asteele813 (Feb 21, 2012)

My place of employment want to buy a Flo Chec, but before they do I need to do research on the amout we would get for doing these, to see if it is worth spending the money.

the Flo Chec description says--
The Flo Chec photoplethysmography (PPG) System provides graphical
information about pulsatile blood flow in an extremity. This enables assessment of effects
on blood flow, such as partial or total occlusion on vasculature proximal to the extremity
being monitored.
Flo Chec uses an infrared photosensor to collect light measurements of the pulsed
blood flow from fingers and toes, and then employs an algorithm to convert these
measurements into a digital signal which is displayed on a workstation. The display
shows changes in the pulsed blood flow in the extremity during an adjustable time period,
and since the information is displayed while the patient is being monitored, effects on
pulsed blood flow, such as the Valsalva maneuver, changes in proximal occlusion of a
blood vessel (including external compression), or other vascular flow-affecting events
may be observed in real time. This helps measure the effect on distal blood flow resulting
from such events.

Does anyone know if this would be considered 93922? We thought it would be limited...
Any information would be helpful.

Thank you
Amanda


----------



## donnajrichmond (Feb 22, 2012)

93922 requires an ABI plus one of the other covered physiologic tests.  
From reading the Flo-Chec material, they suggest using this so you don't have to have someone do an ABI: 
"3. No Doppler or duplex ultrasound imaging needed – the computer does it all.

4. A fast, simple and straightforward office procedure that can be done without the need of the specialized personnel who perform the conventional ABI (ankle brachial index) test."

My guess is that this would be included in an E & M service.


----------

